# Hello



## Wolfie1980 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok so, on March 26th, 2011 I will celebrate my first annual gym anneversary. Last year I weighed in at at a wopping 255 lbs, 35% body fat, 45" waist...and I was tired of it.

I started working out and eating better. About one year later I am now:

- 209-213 lbs (depending on the day)
- 18.4% bf
- 37" waist (really want to get this closer to 35" but the time March 26 comes along)

I have never been a huge forum poster, but I have found this site to be one I returned to often for advise and entertainment for the past year. You folks have some pretty good information on here. 

I decided to join today because after a year...I'm pretty hooked to the lifestyle. The thing is, I have reached a point where I can use a little advise specific to my needs to get me to the next level. I have tried few things: experementing with nutrition and exercise plans, but sometimes you need someone to show you how to use what you learned. 

For now, I really want to put on some muscle, and lean down to about 8-10% bodyfat (Id actually be happy with 10%)...but I have been having a heck of a time getting there. I've plateaued at 18% bf now for the past 4 months. 

Some more about me:
1) I am trying out the Anabolic Diet (aka Metabolic Diet)
2) I take: fish oil 4,000mg and 1 centrum multivitamin daily.
3) Preworkout: NO Shotgun
4) Protein: Syntrax Matrix 5.0 
5) L-Glutamine 5,000mg

Anyway, if anyone here can help and are willing to help let me know what other information you need.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 16, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Wolfie1980* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## vortrit (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome.

Kindly read the link in my sig on getting started and reply with your current macros - that's calories, and grams protein carb and fat. 

We'll start there.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 16, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

wp


----------



## swati.mishra (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello All..............

Fitness First


----------



## Wolfie1980 (Feb 17, 2011)

Built said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Kindly read the link in my sig on getting started and reply with your current macros - that's calories, and grams protein carb and fat.
> 
> We'll start there.



Hi Built, 

I have been using livestrong.com to track, but I'm gonna give Fitday a try since you recommend it. Here is a daily average over 7 days of food on my log. 

Calories = 1,770
Fat = 56g
Carbs = 23g
Protein = 168g

I work out Monday - Saturday, with 30-45 minutes cardio on Monday, Wednesday, Saturday.

Monday - back/cardio
Tuesday- chest
Wednesday-legs/cardio
Thursday-shoulders
Friday-arms
Saturday-abs/cardio


I think that's it.


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 17, 2011)

Welcome, right on, look at you go.  Your story should inspire many.  Thank you for sharing


----------



## Built (Feb 17, 2011)

livestrong is just fine - no need to change it. Are you dropping weight on those calories?


----------



## Wolfie1980 (Feb 17, 2011)

Built said:


> livestrong is just fine - no need to change it. Are you dropping weight on those calories?



No, nothing like the first few months. It's slow, and when I do drop it, I gain most back on my carb load days. Maybe this Anabolic Diet thing isnt working fir me? I probably should try to eat more. What is your opinion on not eating enough that can cause your body to go into "starvation" mode and refuses to lose?


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2011)

You're not in starvation mode. You're still too juicy to be in starvation mode. 

How high are your calories when you carb up, and how fast are you dropping now?


----------



## frankiemuniz01 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi everyone,
  I want to share something new with this also i want to get something new.


----------



## Wolfie1980 (Feb 18, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> Welcome, right on, look at you go.  Your story should inspire many.  Thank you for sharing



Thanks for that. I am very pleased with myself thus far. Had lab work done at the Dr. Office last week and she couldn't be happier. All my numbers were "excellent" compared to last year where I was marginally good enough. I was even able to come off my BP meds. So overall...health wise, I'm happy.


----------



## Wolfie1980 (Feb 18, 2011)

Built said:


> You're not in starvation mode. You're still too juicy to be in starvation mode.
> 
> How high are your calories when you carb up, and how fast are you dropping now?



LOL...."juicy"...FINALLY someone agrees with me. But then again, I don't have a huge bodybuilder support group around me, so naturally my peeps arnt going to see what I see. 

To answer your other question, my calories on carb loading never go over 3000. I am very wary of going carb crazy. Additionally, I don't really crave carbs, so I tend to forget them when im suppose to be loading them. All in all, I think I net about -1 pound a week. It's hard to really tell because my weight fluctuates so much from one day to another seems like.


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum homey.  You've put in a lot of hard work!  Keep it going. WOOOOOO!!!


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2011)

Netting a pound a week is perfect. Keep things exactly the way they are. When you get closer to about 10-12%, take a two or three-week diet break at maintenance - heavier on the carbs than you usually like but not much heavier - then transition into something like UD2.0 or back to your anabolic diet, they're very similar. When you hit this phase, drop your calories lower during the week, but leave your carbups as you have.


----------



## Built (Feb 18, 2011)

PS ditch the Glutamine; it's not doing anything a small whey shake won't do. Finish what you have, then don't bother buying any more. Increase the fish oil to at least 10g daily (I take 10g daily and weigh 143 lbs; you might want to go higher than I do). I don't know what's in the NO product or in the Syntrax product so I'll reserve judgment.


----------



## Wolfie1980 (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you Built. I'm gonna run with your advise!!!!  And thank you for taking the time to review my info. Btw, I am reading your blog...fantastic!!! I'm gonna start doing HIIT instead of my regular cardio. The 30-45 mins of cardio was getting boring. 

I am going to need to order some more protein powder soon, have any recommendations?


----------



## rocco-x (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome...!


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Feb 21, 2011)

+1 to what  built said! congrats on your progress! so lets set a new gooal..what is it?


----------



## Wolfie1980 (Feb 21, 2011)

pitbullguy0101 said:


> +1 to what  built said! congrats on your progress! so lets set a new gooal..what is it?



Right now my goal is to shed at least 20 fat lbs by May 31. The way I figure it, I have right now 171lbs of LBM. At the least, I don't wanna see this number go down. This is my short term goal. I'll go from there.


----------



## Built (Feb 21, 2011)

Wolfie1980 said:


> Thank you Built. I'm gonna run with your advise!!!!  And thank you for taking the time to review my info. Btw, I am reading your blog...fantastic!!! I'm gonna start doing HIIT instead of my regular cardio. The 30-45 mins of cardio was getting boring.
> 
> I am going to need to order some more protein powder soon, have any recommendations?



Hey, thanks for reading my blog. 

Protein powder? Whatever's on sale? LOL I buy Kaizen isolate from Costco; 35 bucks a tub, sweetened with splenda. No soy. Tastes like slightly shitty chocolate milk. Works for  me!


----------



## xad (Feb 22, 2011)

Keep up the good work Wolf


----------

